# There are more obese people in the world than underweight people!



## Ralphy1 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is hard to believe but according to an NPR report it is true.  We can probably thank the US fast food industry for this development.  Make mine a large fry with my quarter pounder...


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2016)

All you have to do is get out among the people and keep your eyes open.

I've seen some rear ends that look like the back of a semi truck.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 4, 2016)

Why surprised? Fast food is cheaper and no cooking.

When you can feed a family of four with a 'family meal' from KFC,why cook?

I personally cook all the time,ill give in for a pizzaa or something once in a while.or souvlaki.
Its not always the fast food though,its also more sugars,more breads,butters.

Ii think fast food has won because of convinience.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 4, 2016)

Everywhere I go, I see substantially overweight people.  It's a given that as we age, the pounds "collect", so it becomes doubly important to watch the weight, if we want to remain active and reasonably healthy.  It's just not the seniors who are putting on weight....a few days ago we were at the casino buffet, and there was a guy in his 30's who returned to the line at least 4 times while we were eating a modest meal.  Watching him shovel down food was like watching a Hog at the trough....and he probably weighed well over 300 lbs.  

According to the CDC, at least 30% of our medical costs are Obesity related...and excess weight is the number one reason for health problems...surpassing even smoking.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yup, it is a self-induced epidemic...


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2016)

It's called spare time in front of a tv or computer screen. Even worse the current "fitness" culture has produced a generation of worker outers that now have become addicted to having a tv and/or music with them the entire workout via ipods and treadmill tvs.

Unmotivated prima donnas  if you ask me.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 4, 2016)

Interesting that our overindulgence in eating is directly blamed on the fast food establishments.  Albeit a lot of the blame should be placed there, but if you start to manage your intake closely you will find that most of our pre-packaged foods are also to blame.  Sodium is added for flavor in almost all incidents of packaging causing the body to retain water causing BP to rise.  BPA used to be the main coating on all canned foods we eat.  MSG was added for flavor enhancements & without exception all these additives have been proven to damage the body's ability to process the food normally.

As a diabetic I found that any processed foods had chemicals that affected my BS.  I finally came to realize that the only way I could manage it was to read the labels, finally arriving at the conclusion that the only way I could was to prepare all my meals from fresh products & abstain from anything prepackaged or prepared for use by the food industry.  I had to quit consuming breads, pastas, anything with processed grains.  We stated buying basic ingredients to use in our cooking.  Organic range free eggs, meat & fresh thoroughly washed vegetables.  

Last weekend I was discussing with my wife some of the things I missed most from my earlier eating habits, two items were mentioned hot dogs & pizza.  So as a test we went to our local WinCo, decided to read the labels on the aisle of wieners, we finally settled on turkey franks, very reassuring nutritional label.  Took them home that night I had 2 franks boiled & served with mustard.  Very low cal/low carb chemical free (or so they said).  Next morning my normal BS count was 10 points higher & remained high all day.  The next day it had returned somewhat but was still higher than it's been during the last 3 months.  It took almost 48 hours to return to normal.  No more processed meats for me (including ham, bacon or sausage).


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2016)

There are many things and that's why there is no one surefire solution. I will say diets are basically simple for those with no pre existing condition. Burn more calories than one takes in. It can be done with diet, exercise and/or BOTH.

Processed food ingredients-oh boy. It's not that they are processed it is THE ingredients. One 'ingredient' are the preservatives. If preservatives preserve the food what will preservatives do with fat cells/content in the body? Also a lot athletes complain about cross contamination on foods and supplements causing them to come up positive on a drug test. What do those contaminants do to the non athlete?

My guess fat content or fat type could theoretically cause blood sugar to rise in Turkey dogs.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 4, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> There are many things and that's why there is no one surefire solution. I will say diets are basically simple for those with no pre existing condition. Burn more calories than one takes in. It can be done with diet, exercise and/or BOTH.
> 
> Processed food ingredients-oh boy. It's not that they are processed it is THE ingredients. One 'ingredient' are the preservatives. If preservatives preserve the food what will preservatives do with fat cells/content in the body? Also a lot athletes complain about cross contamination on foods and supplements causing them to come up positive on a drug test. What do those contaminants do to the non athlete?
> 
> My guess fat content or fat type could theoretically cause blood sugar to rise in Turkey dogs.



I've tested that conjecture several times, no problems consuming animal fat in my case.  I think I could even eat a spoonful of lard & not have it affect my BS, I'm not going to but it's the carb content, I also use unsalted organic butter to cook with, again no problems.   Good carbs versus bad carbs, but if you want to lose the weight, lower your overall carb intake along with exercise, walking is mine.  Oatmeal is an example of good carbs, corn sugar is an example of bad.  I've cut my medication down by 1/3 & still maintain my normal BS count (high 80's low 90's).  My next A1C is late this month so we'll see what suggestions my PC will have.


----------



## 911 (Apr 4, 2016)

I once arrested a man and when booking him in, he weighed in at 477 pounds. Obviously, he was not a cat burglar. On the other side of the coin, I also arrested a female drug addict that probably should have been dead. She was 5'3" and weighed in at 77 pounds. She told me that she had not eaten a meal for almost two weeks. I told her that I would make sure that she was fed as soon as we were done with the booking process. I kept my promise.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2016)

911 said:


> I once arrested a man and when booking him in, he weighed in at 477 pounds. Obviously, he was not a cat burglar. On the other side of the coin, I also arrested a female drug addict that probably should have been dead. She was 5'3" and weighed in at 77 pounds. She told me that she had not eaten a meal for almost two weeks. I told her that I would make sure that she was fed as soon as we were done with the booking process. I kept my promise.



They say one can go 3 weeks without food. Some say 3 days without water(organ damage risk). Some call it the rule of three.


----------



## Debby (Apr 4, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> It's called spare time in front of a tv or computer screen. Even worse the current "fitness" culture has produced a generation of worker outers that now have become addicted to having a tv and/or music with them the entire workout via ipods and treadmill tvs.
> 
> Unmotivated prima donnas  if you ask me.




Unmotivated?????  Are you serious?  Do you have any idea at all really, how motivated a lot of those folks really are?  Until she started her new job and can't get there as often, my daughter was at the gym six days a week (and she listened to her music throughout her workout).  For a 100 pound woman, she's doing bicep curls at 20 pounds each.  Who is unmotivated?

And the music serves two purposes.  It's chosen to have an energetic beat that can 'lift' their personal energy levels and it drowns out the grunts and groans of the other 'unmotivated' folks who are there achieving goals of physical fitness that are much higher than most people have.  Those unmotivated people are also (mostly) eating far better than any of us here and are frequently passing on the donuts, the pie, the toast at breakfast, the second helping.  

Just because people are getting their exercise at the gym (instead of 'stooking hay' all day or logging or whatever else) does not mean they are unmotivated, nor are they all prima donna's.  That 'fitness culture' is making them healthier and stronger while they are doing it and if more of us were following that example, healthcare costs would go down instead of continuing to rise and drain the system.  

Unless of course you have shares in a publicly traded hospital and the medical industry in which case, yes, let's all denigrate people who go to gyms so your shares will go up.  Personally I think if those folks were smart, they'd continue with their workouts, listen to their music and make sure they had lots of shares in the medical industry because it's going to keep paying them for decades to come.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2016)

Isn't it something that large people are ridiculed for how they look while the thin person is thought to be beautiful.  Too small and too large can both have serious health problems and eating disorders.  They need help.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 4, 2016)

In a perfect world we could channel some our excess to countries where foraged greens even clay or dirt is on the menu, because they are starving. In our over-developed country some people need three seats to accommodate their butt.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 4, 2016)

I have noticed that people who are preoccupied with others' weights and complain about 'fat' people all the time, probably have body image and weight issues themselves. An elderly fanatical thin to the point of skinny 93 year person that I know is constantly slamming everyone that she considers weighs more than she thinks they should. Very rude and very boring IMO.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 4, 2016)

Once while walking in the hallway, a woman I knew well & joked with said, 'It's a shame that large women are subject to ridicule whereas a large man gets away with it.'  I turned & said, 'It's because no person in their right mind would walk up behind a large man & shame him about his size & weight, they might survive & regret it.'

Reaching the classification of morbid obese at one time, now I'm only considered overweight with a BMI of 27 weighing in at 210 standing 6'2" tall which will probably be my ideal size.  I'm 40 lbs lighter than when I was in HS playing defensive tackle & tossing shot, I'll never reach 180 (normal) & have no plans to, my PC indicated that much to me.  He said that with all my numbers & tests where they are, I'm in remarkable shape for my age.  He wishes more of his patients would take a page out of my book.  Any more weight loss could be determental to my health, but wants me to maintain this level.  I did join a gym this past week with plans to use their equipment to build muscle & stamina, my health care plan pays 100% of the membership.  Can't hurt.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

Well I'm fat. I was not fat all my life. I was not even fat after having five kids. I was a size 8. Then I began to have large amounts of daily stress. Every day stress. I began to gain weight rapidly. I kept going to doctors and telling them about the rapid weight gain only to be ignored and answered with "Hmmn". Not one doctor did anything or ordered any tests. I was also having other symptoms which I did not have any idea tied into my thyroid problem, I chalked it up to depression from the stress I was under. I kept gaining..gaining.. I knew something was wrong when I had nothing but water for five days and had gained half a pound. Then I finally got a doctor that actually stopped and listened to me. I have hypothyroidism. By the time I was diagnosed I had gained so so much. My doctor said he thought my thyroid had been affected by stress. Lost some eyesight too because that gland affects your eyes as well. Who knew? Took me a while to get adjusted to the meds. I am STILL trying to get all the fat off. It's slow going. I have leaned much in this quest to lose fat. If I eat ANY of these following things I can just forget any weight loss..
Animal Milk..Cheese..Sugars..white starches..bad fats.
  I also discovered that if I wanted to lose weight I need to pack NUTRITIOUS calories into my day as opposed to empty calories. If I pack nutrition into my meals then I am so stuffed by the end of the day I can hardly make myself eat 1200 calories. The best way to never lose weight is to never meal plan. As horrible as meal planning is it's important when you want weight loss. I go to caloriecount.com. I plan my meals and then I look at the nutrition wheel to see how balanced my nutrition is for that day. I try to get an A on my nutrition wheel. 
  I believe that most people are overweight because they do not fully understand that while they are putting food into their mouths it is not nutritious therefore they keep eating because their bodies have had plenty of empty calories and no adequate nutrition, so they are still craving food. 
  Eating bad food that is poor in nutrition is a problem of those with little money. They stuff their faces with whatever they can afford to buy and their bodies expand without ever having been properly fed. 
  Also booze slows down the metabolism & you can just forget the healthy weight loss. 
Just my opinion.. I'm not a scientist.

oh yeah.. Falcon and Fur stop looking at our butts 

I wanted to add something else.. METABOLISM. My step mothers family eat nothing but junk all day long from dawn til dusk and they are all skinny. They eat horrible fatty starchy foods, candy, junk all day. They are skinny and like to make fun of fat people. Yes..some are just born with the faster metabolism & it sucks when it's a jerk that got that skinny metabolism .


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 4, 2016)

I also might add there is a difference between fat and sloppy or thin and sloppy for that matter n' being a proud larger person. There are many women who carry themselves proudly and aren't size four. I just saw a picture of Queen Latifah the other day...






Now that is a beautiful woman. Even just regular folks, being well groomed and proud of your curves can be gorgeous. Then there are people who have just given up...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2016)

Re: listening to music / watching TV while working out ...

I had always advised my students to eschew these habits; instead, they should be "listening" to their bodies, focusing on what the exercises are doing to them.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh lord, fat shaming is the last acceptable prejudice. Frankly, it reflects far more on us, than the people shamed. Why do some peeps need to curl their lip, and sail the good ship self-righteous, while flagellating those less fortunate? Mean, just petty,,and 

mean. Note, I am not referring to comments made by those who speak out of concern for the health of those persons cursed with morbid obesity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2016)

Some people will claim a thyroid condition. Sometimes these are the same people going up to the buffet line five times. And you KNOW they aren't going for the celery sticks. 

I don't point and laugh, but I also don't have a lot of sympathy for them.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 4, 2016)

Its so easy to say 'stop eating' or call someone a truck.

Some people disattach themselves to the thought that this is another human being they are laughing and judging.

Depression also is a factor in obesity.

I remember gaining 50 lbs in my first pregnency,I was so emotionally distraught about it.

It didn't take long after to lose it but I remember how I felt. 

Not a fun thing.
People don't have to be told they are big,they know.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2016)

Well Philly, twice in my life I gained a great deal of weight, partially because of incredible stress/PTSD, and partially because I require only half as much food as the average person. Was I an undisciplined, unmotivated, weak person? Hell no, I was 

dealing with crap that would have killed most peeps, hiding behind a wall of fat kept me alive, until I was able to face my pain, and shed the weight. Who are we to judge what pain lies behind the eyes of another person, just because we don't have a real problem with weight?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

I was married to Mr. Body Beautiful. He had a gorgeous freaking body. Hard as a rock all over his entire body. Strong, the athlete, the karate guy. I knew these things about him, I just did not realize how much his love of me was connected to what I looked like. I stupidly never realized I was a trophy wife. I thought I was loved..dumb me. When I had breast cancer and they removed the lump I was riding back from the hospital boob in bandage and he made this comment " Ha ha too much wear and tear time for a new wife." I just sat there in absolute shock at what my ears had just heard. That was slap across the face moment when I ran out of excuses for his nasty comments. When the weight gain happened he made love to me ( I thought) and got up and said " No one can enjoy THAT anymore." Then he stopped having anything to do with me for a solid year until I asked him to get out one day. Had I EVER known it was only my looks he loved when he married me I never would have married Shallow Hal, but alas I was a dummy. 
He is the guy that will work a 14 hour day come home and work out. He's since had bad knee issues from constant knee stress and back issues & heart issues. He married a skinny 25 year old girl. He has a slight belly now the first time in his life. She makes fun of him for that & being 'old'. What goes around comes around sometimes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Well Philly, twice in my life I gained a great deal of weight, partially because of incredible stress/PTSD, and partially because I require only half as much food as the average person. Was I an undisciplined, unmotivated, weak person? Hell no, I was
> 
> dealing with crap that would have killed most peeps, hiding behind a wall of fat kept me alive, until I was able to face my pain, and shed the weight. Who are we to judge what pain lies behind the eyes of another person, just because we don't have a real problem with weight?



I'm talking about people that don't have real thyroid problems; that are not depressed or diabetic or anything else that would legitimately lead to weight gain.

I'm talking about people that just like eating and have no self-control, no self-discipline.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow BW, I am sorry you had to go through that, what an insensitive, self-absorbed jerk. I guess he will understand your pain when his young wife dumps him for a newer model sugar daddy.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Wow BW, I am sorry you had to go through that, what an insensitive, self-absorbed jerk. I guess he will understand your pain when his young wife dumps him for a newer model sugar daddy.


He's a complicated person angel/devil. I think he did good ..you would have to meet his mother SATANS SISTER to understand what I mean


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2016)

Philly, I have never met any of those people. In my experience, people who are significantly overweight are carrying around pounds of unresolved painful issues. I have been fat, it is no fun, believe me. Low energy, painful joints, Increased susceptibility to illness and infection, plus the social stigma--believe me, no one in their right mind wants to live that way.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2016)

BW, sounds like your former MIL, was spawned in the same fetid swamp that produced my mother! Lol.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> BW, sounds like your former MIL, was spawned in the same fetid swamp that produced my mother! Lol.


All her grandchildren call her *Voldemort*. hahahaha


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2016)

Voldermort! I just spit coffee everywhere! My mother was affectionately labeled the barracuda.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, I have never met any of those people. In my experience, people who are significantly overweight are carrying around pounds of unresolved painful issues. I have been fat, it is no fun, believe me. Low energy, painful joints, Increased susceptibility to illness and infection, plus the social stigma--believe me, no one in their right mind wants to live that way.



Perhaps you've never lived in the middle of 9 million people - there were plenty of them.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2016)

Really, you can read minds now? Lolol. Time to withdraw from the field. She who goes away, lives to joust another day. Enjoy your prejudices Philly! Lolol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Really, you can read minds now? Lolol. Time to withdraw from the field. She who goes away, lives to joust another day. Enjoy your prejudices Philly! Lolol.



I always could read minds.

As for my so-called "prejudices" - yes, I enjoy them. Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 4, 2016)

For some of you I would say finding the right pup. We had a Border Collie who ran me into the best shape of my life. But she was a bit much. My Sophie is an Am Staff/Boxer/German Shepherd mix. Long legs and great stamina, after years with her she keeps me moving but steady enough I don't hurt myself. An exercise machine with fur, perfect!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> For some of you I would say finding the right pup. We had a Border Collie who ran me into the best shape of my life. But she was a bit much. My Sophie is an Am Staff/Boxer/German Shepherd mix. Long legs and great stamina, after years with her she keeps me moving but steady enough I don't hurt myself. An exercise machine with fur, perfect!



I have a workout room in my house full of exercise equipment. I had a heart procedure, gallbladder surgery, and a neck fracture last year. I have very bad pinched nerves since my car wreck and am just now able to exercise again. I have a good treadmill & other equipment. I would never go dog walking here. Most of the year the temp is over 90 degrees and there are loose HUGE dogs many of them feral running all up and down these country roads. Dog walking is out for me. I'll use a treadmill. Lily has one too


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 4, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I have noticed that people who are preoccupied with others' weights and complain about 'fat' people all the time, probably have body image and weight issues themselves. An elderly fanatical thin to the point of skinny 93 year person that I know is constantly slamming everyone that she considers weighs more than she thinks they should. Very rude and very boring IMO.



Hear, hear!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Original Post said there are more obese people in the world than skinny - really? That sounds ludicrous.   Consider third world countries, is everyone fat, or are they short of food.  Asia, India, China, Middle East, Malasia, Africa.  Maybe the US is full of fat people but I doubt the whole world is.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 4, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Original Post said there are more obese people in the world than skinny - really? That sounds ludicrous.   Consider third world countries, is everyone fat, or are they short of food.  Asia, India, China, Middle East, Malasia, Africa.  Maybe the US is full of fat people but I doubt the whole world is.



Very true.original poster must give us more info.

The best thing is when there are some who are not that skinny themselves and they say these things.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 5, 2016)

This was from an NPR report.  I trust them, and I have threatened to donate and I never have, but I will leave them something from my offshore accounts...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> This was from an NPR report.  I trust them, and I have threatened to donate and I never have, but I will leave them something from my offshore accounts...



A piece of flotsam or jetsam?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 5, 2016)

How dare you insult the people's radio, expect a knock on the door...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

Actually I was referring to your offshore accounts ... "offshore" - get it? AH-hahahahahahahahaha!

I used to listen to NPR quite a bit.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Used to!  Used to?  You can also expect a knock...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Used to!  Used to?  You can also expect a knock...




Any organization that bans the word "torture" in relation to waterboarding has lost my support and my ear. 

They also display both liberal and conservative bias.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Who cares!  Turn NPR back on or you might find out what waterbording was replaced by...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Who cares!  Turn NPR back on or you might find out what waterbording was replaced by...




Who cares? 

I would imagine the subjects of the waterboarding, for one. 

So you're one of those people who don't care about the ethics or morality of their media ... okay. That's cool.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 5, 2016)

If you would have stuck to NPR your thinking wouldn't be so muddled...


----------



## Debby (Apr 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Original Post said there are more obese people in the world than skinny - really? That sounds ludicrous.   Consider third world countries, is everyone fat, or are they short of food.  Asia, India, China, Middle East, Malasia, Africa.  Maybe the US is full of fat people but I doubt the whole world is.




Maybe what we aren't understanding is 'what constitutes obese'?  I found this website that might give some understanding to your question Cookie.


[h=2]Body Mass Index for Adults[/h]Use this table to learn your BMI. First, find your height on the far left column. Next, move across the row to find your weight. Weight is measured with underwear but no shoes.
Once you've found your weight, move to the very top of that column. This number is your BMI.

Height21222324252627282930314'10"1001051101151191241291341381431485'0"1071121181231281331381431481531585'1"1111161221271321371431481531581645'3"1181241301351411461521581631691755'5"1261321381441501561621681741801865'7"1341401461531591661721781851911985'9"1421491551621691761821891962032095'11"1501571651721791861932002082152226'1"1591661741821891972042122192272356'3"168176184192200208216224232240248
This table offers a sample of BMI measurements. If you don't see your height and/or weight listed on this table, go the NHLBI's complete Body Mass Index Table.
[h=3]What Does Body Mass Index Mean?[/h]
BMI 18.5–24.9Normal weight25.0–29.9Overweight30.0–39.9Obese40.0 and aboveExtreme obesity
Although BMI can be used for most men and women, it does have some limits. It may overestimate body fat in athletes and others who have a muscular build. BMI also may underestimate body fat in older people and others who have lost muscle.


So in my case for example, I have a BMI of 21 and according to the second little chart, obese is a BMI of 30 to 39.9.  So if I was 5'4" and weighed 169 lbs., that would be obese.





http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/health-topics/topics/obe/diagnosis


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

Debby said:


> Maybe what we aren't understanding is 'what constitutes obese'?  I found this website that might give some understanding to your question Cookie.
>    
> 
> 
> ...



Never liked these charts and the whole BMI system. According to this chart I am overweight. I have slabs of muscle on my chest and legs, stand just shy of 6' and weigh 188. I'm not overweight. I could stand to lose maybe 5 pounds and that's it.


----------



## Debby (Apr 5, 2016)

Phil, at the bottom it acknowledges that in the case of muscular fit people, the parameters shown don't work so it isn't actually talking about you.  It's talking about average folks who don't work out to maintain muscle mass, etc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh, I know, Deb. 

I just don't like that so many people have freaked out over their BMI. They talk about it as if it's the Holy Grail, when there are so many more - and better - indices that can be used.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2016)

Debby said:


> Unmotivated?????  Are you serious?  Do you have any idea at all really, how motivated a lot of those folks really are?  Until she started her new job and can't get there as often, my daughter was at the gym six days a week (and she listened to her music throughout her workout).  For a 100 pound woman, she's doing bicep curls at 20 pounds each.  Who is unmotivated?
> 
> And the music serves two purposes.  It's chosen to have an energetic beat that can 'lift' their personal energy levels and it drowns out the grunts and groans of the other 'unmotivated' folks who are there achieving goals of physical fitness that are much higher than most people have.  Those unmotivated people are also (mostly) eating far better than any of us here and are frequently passing on the donuts, the pie, the toast at breakfast, the second helping.
> 
> ...



Take away the music and the ambience of a corporate office building many of these gyms have become many of those gym goers would quit and/or act like a junky without their crack. I know too many who have literally become spoiled who stopped running or biking outside and worry more about their ear buds, ipod, sports drinks and their slick shinny attire(apparently cotton is outdated). 

I must be a throw back from an era who tolerated what ever music or program was on the radio and had a water fountain-no sports drinks, no lounge, no tvs placed in front of the equipment etc. Going to a gym now a day is like going to a cubicle or factory work station. It's about show just like those politicing for a promotion with gym goers now politicing for attention.

What should be "a" tool to be used while working out is now an optional requirement many could not do without. Quiver quiver shake shake


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

Ah, the days of free weights and a rusty water fountain! 

Like _Rocky_, only worse.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, the days of free weights and a rusty water fountain!
> 
> Like _Rocky_, only worse.



And the noises of grunts, groans, heavy breathing, clanking metal and a fan that actually aired out the joint.

 When most gyms started taking out their 8 X 8 plywood floors/lifting platform I was never able to do squats, dead lifts or Olympic movements the same. When one is lifting or handling any weight actually it is best to have a solid surface underneath-no carpet or rubber.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> And the noises of grunts, groans, heavy breathing, clanking metal and a fan that actually aired out the joint.
> 
> When most gyms started taking out their 8 X 8 plywood floors/lifting platform I was never able to do squats, dead lifts or Olympic movements the same. When one is lifting or handling any weight actually it is best to have a solid surface underneath-no carpet or rubber.




How true.

I haven't been to a gym for several years. The last one I was in, I thought I had walked into a nightclub. Neon lighting around the juice bar, large-screen TVs everywhere, all the "attendants" had color-coordinated uniforms and every member was super-chic in their high-end gym clothing. 

I remember watching as one guy was curling a 5-lb. dumbbell. People were gathered around him as if he was Schwarzenegger. Oohing and ahhing.

Hence, the invention of the term - "Seriously?"


----------



## Don M. (Apr 5, 2016)

Debby said:


> Maybe what we aren't understanding is 'what constitutes obese'?  I found this website that might give some understanding to your question Cookie.



BMI is a pretty good indicator....for most people.  There is an equally easy measurement for most people....measure your waist, and if it is over half your height, you need to think about trimming down.  The "belly fat" is what causes most people health problems...especially as they age.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, I have never met any of those people. In my experience, people who are significantly overweight are carrying around pounds of unresolved painful issues. I have been fat, it is no fun, believe me. Low energy, painful joints, Increased susceptibility to illness and infection, plus the social stigma--believe me, no one in their right mind wants to live that way.


I am overweight and know I have some unresolved issues but I'm thinking I will never resolve the problems because it's just too hard for me to do that.  No one wants to be large!


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2016)

I have been over weight.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 11, 2016)

Think of it...people in first world problems going on fasts or cleanses...too fat, then countries begging because their kids are dying in front of them. Not enough nutrition to produce milk...yup something very wrong here.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 11, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Think of it...people in first world problems going on fasts or cleanses...too fat, then countries begging because their kids are dying in front of them. Not enough nutrition to produce milk...yup something very wrong here.



Many estimates say that over 40% of the food in the U.S. winds up in our landfills and sewage treatment plants...to the tune of way over 150 billion dollars a year.  Plus, this rotting food in the landfills is responsible for massive amounts of Methane gas that is helping fuel Climate Change.  Half the people on this planet would be in Paradise if they had the food we waste.  

http://www.kansascity.com/news/business/article2210462.html


----------

